# Is CA durable enough for stoppers?



## MoJo (Apr 1, 2010)

Apologies if this is an old topic...  I have used CA on my pens and found it to be really tough and durable.  I used it on some BOW stoppers and when I saw the one I gave my neighbor I was shocked to see almost all the finish was gone after about 2 years.  The first thing they said was "we didn't put it in the dishwasher".  Uh huh....  Another I gave to a relative 2 or 3 years ago had a small spot of finish missing though.  Ones that have sat on my shelf for 2-3 years look fine.

All of this got me wondering if maybe the cold / condensation cycles from life in the refrigerator could be causing the finish problems with the CA.

Any thoughts?

 - Joe


----------



## themartaman (Apr 2, 2010)

By gone do you mean smooth wood with no finish or pop off of finish with rough edges? Did you start with thin CA to saturate wood?


----------



## David M (Apr 2, 2010)

just getting ready to do stoppers , will be watching this post .....
if ca finish on wood could be a problem , would it be better to start with acrylic ?
other than cost that is


----------



## JimB (Apr 2, 2010)

I don't have an answer but I wonder if alcohol damages the CA finish. I do know there are finishes that you shouldn't use for tables becuase the alcohol from glasses will leave a ring but I don't know what finish(es) it is.


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2010)

I also am just starting to do stoppers, I hope some of you more experienced turners in this area can help us out.  Thanks RichB


----------



## Chasper (Apr 2, 2010)

I don't use CA on stoppers, not because it is not durable enough, but because it is overkill.  I apply sealer, then buff and wax.  The stoppers I've seen that I made two+ years ago are still in good shape.  I tell buyers that I don't recommend them for the refrigerator, mainly because that means they will be laying down in the refrigerator and they tend to become unstoppers, spilling wine all over the refrigerator.


----------



## broitblat (Apr 2, 2010)

I don't know what to expect from CA durability in the refrigerator or dishwasher in general, but I wonder if the oiliness of BOW was a factor in maintaining the CA finish?

I've never tried CA on a stopper mainly because it is harder to apply well if you have beads and coves, etc.  I also agree that it may be overkill for a stopper.

Finally, if folks are going to put the bottles in the refrigerator for any period of time, you really want to go with stainless steel or silicone bases, not the chrome.  The chrome will not stand up to prolonged contact with the wine.

  -Barry


----------



## knifecut (Apr 2, 2010)

broitblat said:


> I don't know what to expect from CA durability in the refrigerator or dishwasher in general, but I wonder if the oiliness of BOW was a factor in maintaining the CA finish?


I was thinking the same.

Also was thinking something like Waterlox would make a better finish.  You could leave it glossy or wool it to a satin finish.


----------



## titan2 (Apr 2, 2010)

I guess it's time to conduct your own tests on the durability of CA for the bottle stoppers.  In the frig, out of the frig, and back again.  It will have to run a long time, but you'll have your answer from practical application.


Barney


----------



## MoJo (Apr 2, 2010)

It could be the oil in the BOW.  I will discount the stopper that was missing most of the finish.  The other one showed more of a gradual transition from gloss to dull that very well could be some kind of oil reaction.  I have had pens that showed similar dull spots immediately after finishing that I attributed to oil.  This was unusual in that I'm pretty sure it was not there originally. I always start with thin CA to seal the wood.

I agree with the advice to use stainless.  I've found that the titanium finishes are not as durable as I expected - especially with red wines.  I've switched to CRES.

I also agree with those who suggested CA is overkill for stoppers, especially with beads & coves. In addition, I think I may have developed an allergy to CA. So, if not CA, I would love to hear what your favorite stopper finishes might be. I noticed a "favorite pen finish" poll recently and CA was the clear winner.  Would a thin lacquer-based sanding sealer & polish hold up?  How about BLO & friction polish? I've used EEE & friction polish on pens and they look great for a while but the finish seemed to dull just due to age.

Thanks to all!
 - Joe

Barney - do you think the test should include pulling the stopper and sampling the wine frequently???
  - Happy New Year!


----------



## HawksFeather (Apr 3, 2010)

I have used friction polish and have not been pleased with the durability much beyond two years.  I have CA on several now and have one that is almost a year old and has not shown and problems (at least not yet).  The CA is one that I made for myself as a user - Cocobolo (problem wood to some) and it is usually in the refrigerator several days each week.  On stoppers I sell, I suggest that people NOT put them in a dishwasher or in dish water.  Just wipe them down with a damp cloth and dry.

Jerry


----------



## Dave_M (Apr 4, 2010)

Here is a link to a couple stoppers I made and the information on how I finished them.  I haven't made stoppers long term so I can't really speak to the lasting qualities of the finish, but I suspect it's going to be a long lasting finish.  I use the same finish on my pens these days and it holds up very well.  It's what works well for me anyway.  

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=57629


----------



## MoJo (Apr 4, 2010)

Dave - WOW! That finish is amazing.  Lacquer is my favorite finish for woodworking but I'm not sure I have the patience to take several days to apply the finish.  However, these look so good I may give it a try.
 - Joe


----------

